# Warranty Service



## CDRR (Dec 19, 2020)

How can I contact Tesla for warranty service? I would like to be able to talk to a person since I live 200 miles from the nearest service center.

Possible??? Thanks.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I call my service center directly without issue. If this doesn't work for you, then schedule a repair on the app. At first the app will schedule an appointment, but then an actual human will review your service request and contact you for additional information.


----------



## CDRR (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks...I'll give it a shot.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, what issue are you having?


----------



## CDRR (Dec 19, 2020)

I've got a cracked windshield that I believe is due to a defect...wife drove saturday, windshield fine...woke up sunday morning to crack...would have been noticed as it's directly in driver's line of sight...and no impact area visible...


----------



## CDRR (Dec 19, 2020)

I've had car 7 weeks...picked up 12/21.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You are likely correct. That looks like a possible defect originating at the driver's side edge of the glass. But it could also have been a miniscule rock chip in the same place that started the crack(and you wouldn't have noticed it). In my opinion(and I've replaced mine), Tesla is very unlikely to replace it under warranty. Many owners have had issues with windshield glass, whether due to sub-standard glass or the angle of the glass, who knows. I replaced mine last year due to pit marks and etching from sand and debris, and it is already somewhat marked again. In my opinion, talk to your insurance carrier to obtain glass coverage or reduce your comprehensive deductible to $0. My insurance carrier did not offer glass coverage, so reducing the comprehensive deductible to $0 cost me $2.50/month. Now I can go to Safelite for free replacement when needed with no adjuster involved and no cost to me. Good luck!


----------



## CDRR (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks....appreciate your reply....we'll see.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Use the app, they will get back to you.


----------



## CDRR (Dec 19, 2020)

I did....and they did....thanks....only had the car a short time and still getting used to Tesla customer service...Thanks.


----------

